# Carriage Bolt



## abooker (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello Everyone.  I'm currently working on a South Bend 11" Frankenstien.  While working on the carriage/apron I noticed the previous owner stuck in a bolt that doesn't fit or match.  Does anyone have an unused low head slotted 1/2"-13 bolt.  Two are required and I only need one to try and keep it as original as possible.  Seems to be a difficult bolt to track down and if I can't locate one I'll have to use socket heads.  The bolt measures 1.440" from under shoulder to end, .750" dia by .365" height slotted head.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 25, 2013)

If you have a mill, you could probably duplicate it using an off the shelf bolt. Turn it round, then slot it. If the head height isn't enough, try to get an A-325 grade bolt. Larger hex, higher head. That may be enough. If there is an industrial fastener house near you, they should have either the 325 or perhaps a 490 grade, both have the "heavy" head pattern. Same goes with nuts, A325 and A490 are heavier pattern, as are 2H nuts, designed for use with grade B7 studs, which are 4140HT.

Disclaimer: I didn't look up the dimensions, merely suggest exploring this as an option. Memory says (ha!) it might be enough.


----------



## abooker (Jun 25, 2013)

Great idea, thanks.


----------

